# OK to use wood shavings as litter?



## cheezling (Mar 8, 2013)

Hi everyone!
I'm new to this board and also new to rabbits, and may I say, completely paranoid about my bunny's well-being.
My main question is whether wood shavings can serve as litter.
This is the brand I got - http://dubaipetfood.com/shop/premiumspan-bedding-natural-3177p.html
However, right now I'm quite worried because I read somewhere that wood shavings can cause respiratory problems in rabbits.
I know that cat litter is also not recommended.
I've seen some people use shredded paper but I'm quite worried my bun would eat that (he loves to tear tissue paper)
I'd appreciate any advice on the matter. :biggrin:


----------



## Nelsons_Mom (Mar 8, 2013)

You can as long as it's aspen. Ceader and pine are toxic. I use hardwood stove pellets and they work well.


----------



## cheezling (Mar 8, 2013)

Nelsons_Mom said:


> You can as long as it's aspen. Ceader and pine are toxic. I use hardwood stove pellets and they work well.



Thanks for the reply. That's the thing - I am not sure what type of shavings they are.
All it says on the box is - Quality wood shavings produced in Germany. Ideal bedding for rodents. Low in dust, suitable for animals with fragile respiratory system.
They look very similar to the type I'd used when we had a hamster ages ago.


----------



## JBun (Mar 8, 2013)

If they don't say specifically what they are then you probably shouldn't use them. You don't have your location listed, so I'm not sure what is going to be available to you in your area. Stay away from cat litters(especially the clumping ones) and cedar shavings. Pine shavings that are kiln dried, are supposedly ok. Other safe litters are wood pellets(stay away from ones with black walnut and cedar in them), paper pellet litters, care fresh litter, kaytee soft granule bedding, and aspen bedding.


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 8, 2013)

Cedar is always a big NO! Kiln dried pine is alright as the kiln drying removes the phenols. We also use hand shredded newspaper as it is soy ink so it's okay if they ingest some. You need to avoid the glossy, photo quality adds as there is plastic in those products. We've been using primarily kiln dried pine for more than 10 years with no problem.


----------



## Azerane (Mar 8, 2013)

I made a thread on this exact topic only a few days ago http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f69/wood-shavings-73613/

I was using wood shavings for my rabbit Bandit but wanted to try switching him out because of potential health risks. I have since changed to the recycled newspaper pellet. I transitioned it in with pine shavings at first, and had no troubles with him not liking the change in his litter box. I notice you mention worries about chewing the pellets, I personally wouldn't, Bandit chews quite a bit, and especially loves chewing cardboard, but I am yet to see him even try chewing a pellet. I always put hay at one end of his litter box anyway, so if he's compelled to chew, I suppose he just eats that instead. You could always try a small bag of the pelleted mix and if your bun eats it, then not much has gone to waste. I found a bag as small as 5L to try out initially.


----------



## Thumperina (Mar 10, 2013)

Nancy McClelland said:


> Cedar is always a big NO! Kiln dried pine is alright as the kiln drying removes the phenols. We also use hand shredded newspaper as it is soy ink so it's okay if they ingest some. You need to avoid the glossy, photo quality adds as there is plastic in those products. We've been using primarily kiln dried pine for more than 10 years with no problem.


why newspaper need to be hand shredded? Would it be bad if I cut it with scissors?


----------



## Thumperina (Mar 10, 2013)

Azerane said:


> my rabbit Bandit


What a nice name : )


----------



## Azerane (Mar 11, 2013)

Thumperina said:


> why newspaper need to be hand shredded? Would it be bad if I cut it with scissors?



No, it doesn't matter. I think they just meant newspaper that you shred yourself. Using scissors or a shredder for your newspaper won't matter.

And thank you, I'll tell him you said so


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Mar 12, 2013)

I shred by hand as it's faster than using scissors.


----------

